# THE fUCKNSTONES



## min0 lee (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 17, 2011)

more to come, hopefully the whole series.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 17, 2011)

Betty and Wilma


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## 240PLUS (Jan 17, 2011)

You're the best Min0


----------



## sara (Jan 17, 2011)

http://www.extremelyfunny.co.uk/index.php


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 17, 2011)

*It begins.......*


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## sprayherup (Jan 18, 2011)

hilarious


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 18, 2011)

Too much reading


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 18, 2011)

Just look at the pictures, there's more to come.
It gets interesting.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 22, 2011)

oh my..


----------



## 2 wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

sick gringos


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 22, 2011)

La madre tuya.


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 22, 2011)

WOW. . . sensory overload.

i love me some flintstones. . .

if i could fuck betty in her sweet little asshole while wilma licked my asshole, i would be good though. . . . NO NEED FOR ALL THE NASTY STUFF. . .


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## klc9100 (Jan 22, 2011)

you are a sick chick minO. . .

i wish i could meet ya


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 22, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> you are a sick chick minO. . .
> 
> i wish i could meet ya



Take a number.


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 22, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> you are a sick chick minO. . .
> 
> i wish i could meet ya


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 22, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Take a number.


 
so. . . are you more like wilma, or betty?

i have my own ideas, buttt, what do you think??


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 22, 2011)

Retlaw said:


>


 
hey - fuck you bro, you can't bogart all the freaks cuz . . .


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2011)

Well, you leave Brittney alone! 






YouTube Video


----------



## 2 wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

is this normal in america? carton sex? this is sick.


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 22, 2011)

2 wolf said:


> is this normal in america? carton sex? this is sick.


 

i know, my latin-american friend.

why, OH WHY, can't us sick americans enjoy sluts fucking donkeys like yall motherfuckers do. . .


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> i know, my latin-american friend.
> 
> why, OH WHY, can't us sick americans enjoy sluts fucking donkeys like yall motherfuckers do. . .


 thats what your sister is for


----------



## 2 wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

1 wolf said:


> thats what your sister is for



  hi five, i should tell tio pepe to join this forum u know. is too much messing with this sensitive gringos.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)

2 wolf said:


> hi five, i should tell tio pepe to join this forum u know. is too much messing with this sensitive gringos.



That's cute. You think just because no one likes your two-account having, smelly mexican, granny douch bag, unjerked pimply ass that we're sensative.


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 22, 2011)

1 wolf said:


> thats what your sister is for


 
fuck you bitch.


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 22, 2011)

2 wolf said:


> hi five, i should tell tio pepe to join this forum u know. is too much messing with this sensitive gringos.


 
fuck you bitch.


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 22, 2011)

1 wolf said:


> thats what your sister is for


 


2 wolf said:


> hi five, i should tell tio pepe to join this forum u know. is too much messing with this sensitive gringos.


 
actually, fuck both yall bitches.


----------



## 2 wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

yours mama


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 22, 2011)

2 wolf said:


> yours mama


 
LOL.  i'm sorry amigo. i guess when i said "fuck both of yall", that was kinda like double penetrating YOU.

just incase you wetbacks don't know what that means, that's when a bad motherfucker (like me) fucks your little pussy, while another bad motherfucker (like me) fucks your stinky little ass.

       

gawd, i wish they would have done a better job on that big'ole fence to keep you stupid fucks out.


----------



## 2 wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> LOL.  i'm sorry amigo. i guess when i said "fuck both of yall", that was kinda like double penetrating YOU.
> 
> just incase you wetbacks don't know what that means, that's when a bad motherfucker (like me) fucks your little pussy, while another bad motherfucker (like me) fucks your stinky little ass.
> 
> ...



you cant stop the tunels padrino


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> LOL.  i'm sorry amigo. i guess when i said "fuck both of yall", that was kinda like double penetrating YOU.
> 
> just incase you wetbacks don't know what that means, that's when a bad motherfucker (like me) fucks your little pussy, while another bad motherfucker (like me) fucks your stinky little ass.
> 
> ...



Word.


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 22, 2011)

2 wolf said:


> you cant stop the tunels padrino


 
look motherfucker, i stop the ants and goddamn termites trying to tunnell into MY shit, so guess what???

i can stop all you 5'2" bitches from tunnelling in too.


----------



## 2 wolf (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## klc9100 (Jan 22, 2011)

2 wolf said:


>


 







*LOL*

is that you, bro???  you look like that sweet little piece of sausage floating around in the quaso that i "chip battle" my friends for when we're hammered on margaritas at the mexican resaturant. . .


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2011)

david said:


> Well, you leave Brittney alone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
OK, I love britney. she moves me to tears. Everytime!


----------

